# Help - Beef Stroganoff



## Clinton (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello people. My wife's favourite dish is Beef Stroganof. Anyone have a easy recipe to share?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know if you would consider this easy or not, but it's very good.

*Beef Stroganov*​
1 T            Powdered mustard​ 2 tsp            Sugar
2 tsp            Salt
4 Tb            Oil
2 Tb            Butter
4 C      mushrooms, sliced thin
4 C      Onions, sliced thin
2 Lb      Tenderloin or Sirloin
1 tsp      Black pepper
1 Pt      Sour cream

Combine the mustard, half the sugar, and a pinch of salt with a Tb of hot tap water and stir to form a paste.  Let it stand for 15 minutes.

Heat half the oil in a large fry pan or skillet.  When the pan is hot, add the mushrooms and onions and stir.  Cook covered over low heat for 25-30 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Drain and discard the juices.

Trim all fat from the beef and slice into strips 0.25” by 1”.

Place the remaining oil and the butter in a hot fry pan or skillet.  Brown the meat rapidly over high heat.  Cook the meat in several small batches to ensure rapid browning.

Return all the meat to the pan along with the cooked mushrooms and onions.  Add the remaining salt, pepper, sugar and mustard paste.  

Add the sour cream a spoonful at a time and mix in gradually until it is all heated through.

Serve over buttered egg noodles (one pound) or rice (2 cups).


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2012)

Beef Stroganoff is very easy. Here is no amount, no problem thing to do. Get some chuck meat, have the butcher slice it thinly against the grain. Come home, preheat a thick bottom pot or even pan, in the meantime dice some onion, if you like more take more, if you like less take less, doesn't matter it is up to your taste. Sautee the onion until just soft, make sure to season it with the seasoning you personally like, or your wife, up know salt, pepper, Paprika, cayenne pepper, garlic salt, etc. Dredge the meat in some flour and add it to the pan, sauté for few minutes, make sure to season the meat also. Add a little bit of water, just to cover the meat. Add a lot of sour cream, mix well, cover the pot/pan, bring it the boil, turn the heat down to a low medium, and cook it for couple of hours. Taste, re-season if necessary, serve.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

I have found that the best results usually come from a combination of sources so here is my recipe which is from many other recipes.

*Savannahsmoker's Beef Stroganoff*
1 pound of top sirloin or tenderloin, cut thin into 1-inch wide by 1/4 inch thick by 1 1/2-inch long strips.  Salt and pepper to taste
4 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons of flour
1/3 cup chopped shallots (can substitute onions) 
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced 
3 cloves of mince garlic
1 cup of red wine
1 can beef broth
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon of dry tarragon or 2 teaspoons of chopped fresh tarragon 
2 teaspoon Dijon prepared mustard 
2 teaspoons of Westchester sauce
2 cups sour cream
1 pound egg noodles
½ cup of green onions for garnish 

Add 2 tablespoons butter and 1 tablespoon olive oil to skillet and heat to medium high.
Salt and pepper meat and lightly flour.
Brown on both sides and removed.
Add remaining butter, shallots, mushrooms garlic and cook until shallots are tender and mushrooms are cooked down. About 12 to 15 minutes
Deglaze skillet with wine and reduce.  About 5 to 10 minutes
Add breef broth, nutmeg, tarragon, mustard and Westchester sauce and reduce.
Add meat and cook until tender.
Reduce heat and stir in 1 cup sour cream
Cook egg noodles per instuctions.
Pour stroganoff over noodles. Add sour cream to taste and garnish with green onions.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

Savannah Smoker, 

May I ask, is westchester sauce, Lea & Perrins ?

Thanks, Grazie, Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savannah Smoker,
> 
> May I ask, is westchester sauce, Lea & Perrins ?
> 
> ...




Of course Margi.  Now I am always looking for new ingredients so if you have another suggestion please share it.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2012)

I prefer our homemade worchestershire! (wooshter sheer or war chester shIre)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 4, 2012)

I always thought Stroganoff used very tender steak slices cooked for only a minute or a very few minutes. Like on an alcohol or Sterno flame right at the table.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I always thought Stroganoff used very tender steak slices cooked for only a minute or a very few minutes.



That is the most authentic recipe.  As with many recipes, it's been modified many times and in many ways.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I always thought Stroganoff used very tender steak slices cooked for only a minute or a very few minutes. Like on an alcohol or Sterno flame right at the table.


 
Welcome to hamburger stroganoff! The other substitute version!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That is the most authentic recipe.  As with many recipes, it's been modified many times and in many ways.



Charlie's (cook for a couple of hours) or Savannah's (cook until tender, could be mere minutes) or yours? (cook rapidly over high heat) Savannah's recipe is more in line with what I've cooked (probably yours too), although I'm still working on my own recipe and it's not ready for prime time.

I've used filet mignon and cut it perhaps 3/16" thick, and probably cooked no more than a couple minutes. I precooked the mushrooms and other ingredients as described above.

I think with a sufficiently tender cut (e.g. FM) and sufficiently thin slices the meat could be cooked in no more than 2-3 minutes. Or maybe I have a totally wrong concept of Stroganoff.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Charlie's (cook for a couple of hours) or Savannah's (cook until tender, could be mere minutes) or yours? (cook rapidly over high heat) Savannah's recipe is more in line with what I've cooked (probably yours too), although I'm still working on my own recipe and it's not ready for prime time.
> 
> I've used filet mignon and cut it perhaps 3/16" thick, and probably cooked no more than a couple minutes. I precooked the mushrooms and other ingredients as described above.
> 
> I think with a sufficiently tender cut (e.g. FM) and sufficiently thin slices the meat could be cooked in no more than 2-3 minutes. Or maybe I have a totally wrong concept of Stroganoff.




I've used FM and strip steak.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 5, 2012)

Clinton said:


> Hello people. My wife's favourite dish is Beef Stroganof. Anyone have a easy recipe to share?


keep it simple,quick & with fries as the russians do:i use shoestring oven fries,they take 15 mins in the oven which is how long it takes to prep & cook the stroganoff so no probs with timings

Stroganoff Rick Stein - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2012)

Coming from russia, good meat was at the premium, ah, who am I kidding, everything was at the premium.  But if one uses Prime cut versus chuck, per my suggestion that is where the difference of time comes in. In fact I failed to say "until tender" that would have been more correct description.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> keep it simple,quick & with fries as the russians do:i use shoestring oven fries,they take 15 mins in the oven which is how long it takes to prep & cook the stroganoff so no probs with timings


I too serve Stroganoff over fries. Some of my research indicates this is sometimes done in Russia, but I've never been able to convince anybody that was true. (I've never been there so what do I know? All I have is the Internet.)

I think Stroganoff over fries is much better than over noodles.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Coming from russia, good meat was at the premium, ah, who am I kidding, everything was at the premium.  But if one uses Prime cut versus chuck, per my suggestion that is where the difference of time comes in. In fact I failed to say "until tender" that would have been more correct description.


hey charlie
i guess stroganoff is another dish like paella,bouillabaise,lancashire hot pot & irish stew.....everyones got their own "authentic version" so,what the heck,you wanna make it with chuck then make it with chuck!!
everything @ a premium?not vodka i trust!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I too serve Stroganoff over fries. Some of my research indicates this is sometimes done in Russia, but I've never been able to convince anybody that was true. (I've never been there so what do I know? All I have is the Internet.)
> 
> I think Stroganoff over fries is much better than over noodles.



I've never tried it over fries.  I hate my fries being soggy, even if it's with a delicious sauce.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I too serve Stroganoff over fries. Some of my research indicates this is sometimes done in Russia, but I've never been able to convince anybody that was true. (I've never been there so what do I know? All I have is the Internet.)
> 
> I think Stroganoff over fries is much better than over noodles.


show 'em the video greg,it must be true it's in colour!
absolutely right about the fries greg,i think it's that textural thing like with chinese & thai food etc....the contrast of soft with crunchy,sweet & sour etc
works for me!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I've never tried it over fries.  I hate my fries being soggy, even if it's with a delicious sauce.


1. Don't get carried away with the sauce.

2. Serve the Stroganoff next to the fries instead of over. (I generally serve it sort of part next to and part over.)

I always make fries extra crunchy. I usually make them in the oven and cook them longer than most people would. Extra crunchy fries are less subject to getting soggy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm partial to noodles with the Stroganov all over them.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I've never tried it over fries.  I hate my fries being soggy, even if it's with a delicious sauce.


true,i serve them on the side,but a few soggies is ok...


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 5, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I prefer our homemade worchestershire! (wooshter sheer or war chester shIre)



I just notice my error "westchester"


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> hey charlie
> i guess stroganoff is another dish like paella,bouillabaise,lancashire hot pot & irish stew.....everyones got their own "authentic version" so,what the heck,you wanna make it with chuck then make it with chuck!!
> everything @ a premium?not vodka i trust!



During Gorbachev even vodka was at premium


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I too serve Stroganoff over fries. Some of my research indicates this is sometimes done in Russia, but I've never been able to convince anybody that was true. (I've never been there so what do I know? All I have is the Internet.)
> 
> I think Stroganoff over fries is much better than over noodles.


Add some cheese curds and you've got Stroganoff poutine.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2012)

As far as potato, indeed Russians serve it with mashed potato. Making a nice indent in the midle and putting meat right inside of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> As far as potato, indeed Russians serve it with mashed potato. Making a nice indent in the midle and putting meat right inside of it.



I could see this dish served over mashed potatoes.  Mashed and gravy or sauce are a natural.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I just notice my error "westchester"



Spelled - Worcestershire
Pronounced - Wurstershire, or Woostershire.

And you mean it's not traditinally made with Campbell's Mushroom Soup, sour cream, garlic, and hamburger.  I've been lied to all these years.

Seeeeeya; Cheif Longwind fo the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 5, 2012)

I ususally make Stroganoff with top round.  I am sure I have used a chuck roast too (what the hey- on sale).  I also cook in a slow oven for a longer period of time.  Serve on egg noodles.  I think a good sauce is what makes Stroganoff special.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2012)

In all the truth the absolute best for beefstrogonoff is the eye of the rib eye roast. Then all you need is to cook it for no more than 10-15 minutes, depending on cut and it's done.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 5, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Spelled - Worcestershire
> Pronounced - Wurstershire, or Woostershire.
> 
> And you mean it's not traditinally made with Campbell's Mushroom Soup, sour cream, garlic, and hamburger.  I've been lied to all these years.
> ...


How did you get my mother's recipe???


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 5, 2012)

The Wikipedia article: Beef Stroganoff makes interesting reading. Perhaps that's where I got the idea to serve it over French fries (potato straws). The article makes the point that the recipe has become popular around the world, with many regional variations.

So, everybody, what do you think? With or without tomato paste or other tomato ingredient? I say with!

I think we can all agree on mushrooms... (but maybe not).

I'm not sure the recipe should have onions. (I like to use thinly sliced shallots, and some minced garlic.)

Mustard or not. (I prefer it with.)

Quick cooking or slow cooking? My vision of Stroganoff uses a very tender cut of beef, sliced very thinly, then sauteed very quickly in butter.

Sour cream is of course required.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2012)

I make a VERY nice Stroganoff Meatloaf...it's fantastic and I'll have to dig out the recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make a VERY nice Stroganoff Meatloaf...it's fantastic and I'll have to dig out the recipe.


Oh--that sounds good, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2012)

Give me a few days, I'll dig it up.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2012)

Harry you were probably to young to remember Uncle Maury AKA little Mo the Georgian hit man's method.
Potatoes, they have to be hung in a net in a dark warm place till they look manky.The starch turns to sugar so when the are fried the sugar on the surface makes the fries very crisp and sauce proof.

Strog, dust pieces of good steak in seasoned flour. Sweat mandolin sliced onions till opaque, remove from the pan, fry sliced mushrooms till dry,remove from pan.
Clean the pan and add a dash of oil, sear the meat quickly, add the onions,mushrooms and sour cream. The cream should take a minute to thicken with the heat and flour to the consistency of an omelette.

The crispy fries  texture to the soft creamy strog.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 6, 2012)

morning bro'
you mean uncle mo' who boxed his way across europe with a travelling circus to get to the uk? nope,i don't remember that.....but i do remember watching him smoking a big fat cigar & eating a plate of lox washed down with a glass of scotch for breakfast...he lived to 92.....now that's a diet!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> During Gorbachev even vodka was at premium


probably drank it all himself,oh,no,that was yeltsin!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> morning bro'
> you mean uncle mo' who boxed his way across europe with a travelling circus to get to the uk? nope,i don't remember that.....but i do remember watching him smoking a big fat cigar & eating a plate of lox washed down with a glass of scotch for breakfast...he lived to 92.....now that's a diet!


Nearly right H, Mo bought tickets to America and spent his first 10 yrs in London looking for the bugger who had cheated him.
If Mo had learned to write Strog would have been his signature dish.

Ps the new pull start for the mower was only £15, she fired first pull........a bit like ....ok I'll get my coat.

PPS do you remember Eddie the Grass?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 6, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Nearly right H, Mo bought tickets to America and spent his first 10 yrs in London looking for the bugger who had cheated him.
> If Mo had learned to write Strog would have been his signature dish.
> 
> Ps the new pull start for the mower was only £15, she fired first pull........a bit like ....ok I'll get my coat.
> ...


touch & go eh? it's an age thing...............
eddie the grass? wasn't he mum & dads last gardener?
yep,i do remember eddie.i also vaguely remember dad going to london on business & taking us to visit mo in his factory in the east end.ended up in a smoke filled room with a lot a very large gentlemen in wide lapel pin stripe suits,uncle m was sending them out on their,umm,"collection rounds"!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> keep it simple,quick & with fries as the russians do:i use shoestring oven fries,they take 15 mins in the oven which is how long it takes to prep & cook the stroganoff so no probs with timings


 
The guy is really funny, first of all russians would never use the potatos he used. Never ever seen them. Second of all russians are more likely to use dill rather than parsly, though parsly is very common, third of all, beef strogonoff doesn't mean quick or was it fast, whaever the word he used. It mean beef chips, as in wood chips. Something that was cut fast, thin and small.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The Wikipedia article: Beef Stroganoff makes interesting reading.


 
No tomato sauce for, absolutely not, I can see adding a spoon of Hot Russian mustard. As far as onion or shalots, it's all the same to me, I hate both, so I like to cut it as small as possible and cook it long so by the time I'm done I couldn't see thhem in my plate. 
If you can get the best cut of meat at the resonable price that is the way to go, but for my family (7) plus price of kosher meat it is never reasonable, so I usualy end up with some cheap cut.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> No tomato sauce for, absolutely not, I can see adding a spoon of Hot Russian mustard. As far as onion or shalots, it's all the same to me, I hate both, so I like to cut it as small as possible and cook it long so by the time I'm done I couldn't see thhem in my plate.
> If you can get the best cut of meat at the resonable price that is the way to go, but for my family (7) plus price of kosher meat it is never reasonable, so I usualy end up with some cheap cut.


Just curious Charlie, what do you do for the sour cream to keep it kosher?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 6, 2012)

Beef Stroganoff may have started out as a Russian recipe but it is now popular over most of the world with many variations, so IMO there is no longer any single correct recipe for this dish. About all we can say for sure is that it requires beef, requires sour cream, and is usually served over something (noodles, fried potatoes, mashed potatoes, rice...). Anything after that is IMO regional and individual preferences.


----------



## amylynne27 (Jun 6, 2012)

*I love this one*

*Ingredients*



1-1/2 pounds _eye of round steak, cut into strips_
1 to 2 tablespoons _vegetable oil_
1 envelope _onion soup mix_
1 can _(10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of potato soup, undiluted_
1-1/4 cups _milk_
1 jar _(4-1/2 ounces) sliced mushrooms, drained_
_Hot cooked rice or noodles_
 *Directions*



In a large skillet over medium heat, cook beef in oil  until no longer pink. Stir in soup mix, potato soup, milk and mushrooms.  Cover and simmer for 35-40 minutes or until meat is tender. Serve over  ice or noodles.* Yield: *4-6 servings.
 *Nutritional Facts*  1 serving (1 each) equals 236 calories, 9 g fat (4 g saturated fat), 63  mg cholesterol, 963 mg sodium, 12 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 25 g  protein.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi amy.  Welcome to DC.

If this is a Stroganov recipe, there should be sour cream.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Just curious Charlie, what do you do for the sour cream to keep it kosher?


 
There is a vegan product made out of soy. A far cry from real thing, but works with the right amount of seasoning.


----------



## amylynne27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Hi amy.  Welcome to DC.
> 
> If this is a Stroganov recipe, there should be sour cream.




By all means, add some sour cream if you like. The creamy potato soup replaces the sour cream for this recipe. If it's not an official stroganov recipe then I guess it can be an imitation stroganov because it tastes just like it. I often add beef broth if I want the sauce a little thinner. I'm sure sour cream will give the same creamy result but just more of it


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 7, 2012)

The mouth feel of creamy potato soup is very little like that of sour cream, even if you ignore the fact that sour cream tastes sour and potato soup doesn't.

However there is no official or standard Beef Stroganoff recipe. Anybody is free to do their own interpretation of this or any other recipe, and the only really important thing is that they and their guests enjoy whatever was served.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 7, 2012)

Actually mixture of cream and potato soup sound interesting for me, becasue of kashrut issues. I may have to try it. Of course first i would have to learn how to make potato soup.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Actually mixture of cream and potato soup sound interesting for me, becasue of kashrut issues. I may have to try it. Of course first i would have to learn how to make potato soup.



Sounds like a chowder to me.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't use tomato when I make beef stroganoff. I do, however, use sour cream. I also only use homemade beef stock. It isn't something I make often, but in the winter, it tended to be one of my "go to" recipes when I used to get a side of beef every fall. Charlie--potato soup is easy to make, I'm surprised you don't have a recipe for it since you make so many interesting dishes!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The mouth feel of creamy potato soup is very little like that of sour cream, even if you ignore the fact that sour cream tastes sour and potato soup doesn't.
> 
> However there is no official or standard Beef Stroganoff recipe. Anybody is free to do their own interpretation of this or any other recipe, and the only really important thing is that they and their guests enjoy whatever was served.





CharlieD said:


> Actually mixture of cream and potato soup sound interesting for me, becasue of kashrut issues. I may have to try it. Of course first i would have to learn how to make potato soup.





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sounds like a chowder to me.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


the french have been making it for ever - vichyssoise - traditionally served chilled.
@greg:guess you could substitute the cream with sour cream?
@charlie:there ya go & ditto
@chief:it does doesn't it?
i still wouldn't put it anywhere near a stroganoff,but,at least,we can all now debate whether THIS recipe is authentic.....lovin' it!
BBC - Food - Recipes : Vichyssoise soup


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't use tomato when I make beef stroganoff. I do, however, use sour cream. I also only use homemade beef stock. It isn't something I make often, but in the winter, it tended to be one of my "go to" recipes when I used to get a side of beef every fall. Charlie--potato soup is easy to make, I'm surprised you don't have a recipe for it since you make so many interesting dishes!


 
Potato soup is very American, I am not big on pureed soups. Though I should really make it becasue my wife likes it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 8, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ... we can all now debate whether THIS recipe is authentic.....lovin' it!
> BBC - Food - Recipes : Vichyssoise soup


 
Speaking of debating. The original poster is long gone, but have been at it for 5 pages and 54 posts.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 8, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of debating. The original poster is long gone, but have been at it for 5 pages and 54 posts.


where'd 'e go then..........!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

There's no need for the OP to comment on his/her topic as long as everybody who participates is enjoying the discussion. Perhaps the OP got the answer they were looking for.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 8, 2012)

I bet he did. One can write a decertation about Beefstrogonoff, after reading all our posts.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 8, 2012)

What I gather is nobody posting believes there is an original recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> What I gather is nobody posting believes there is an original recipe.



Clearly, this dish is not a 'single point of origin' type recipe.  However, prior to modern times with the advent of canned soups, the recipe had a basic list of ingredients most agreed to:  tender beef, sour cream, onion, mushrooms.  Seasonings vary beyond the foundation ingredients.

So, at least in my mind, those four ingredients are necessary for a dish to be considered beef stroganov.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> What I gather is nobody posting believes there is an original recipe.



Probably more to the point, there was an original recipe but nobody now knows what it was because it has been lost in history.

I think the article in Wikipedia is interesting and is worth reading, but of course Wikipedia is not an authoritative source.

I have reserved a book mentioned in the Wikipedia article's footnote:



> Joyce Toomre, _ed._, _Classic Russian Cooking: Elena Molokhovets' A Gift to Young Housewives_, 1992; first edition of Molokhovets was 1861; the 1912 recipe mentioned be Toomre is in Alekandrova-Ignat'eva



I'm sure it will be interesting and their Beef Stroganoff recipe is probably as authentic as anybody else's.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ...I'm sure it will be interesting and their Beef Stroganoff recipe is probably as authentic as anybody else's.



Reading in the foodtimeline.org, that recipe is derivative of a number of older recipes.  

_"...The last prominent scion of the dynasty, Count Pavel Stroganoff, was a celebrity in  turn-of-the-century St. Petersburg, a dignitary at the court of  Alexander III, a member of the Imperial Academy of Arts, and a gourmet. It is doubtful that Beef Stroganoff was his or his chef's  invention since the recipe was included in the 1871 edition of the Molokhovets cookbook...which  predates his fame as a gourmet. Not a new recipe, by the way, but a refined version of an even  older Russian recipe, it had probably been in the family for some years and became well known  through Pavel Stroganoff's love of entertaining."_


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

At least I know my own version will be as authentic as anybody else's.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 8, 2012)

We must really love horse meat, cause we're sure beating this one!


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 8, 2012)

If she likes a certain Stroganoff from a certain restaurant, take her there more often. The recipe you develop will be your own special treat.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I too serve Stroganoff over fries. Some of my research indicates this is sometimes done in Russia, but I've never been able to convince anybody that was true. (I've never been there so what do I know? All I have is the Internet.)
> 
> I think Stroganoff over fries is much better than over noodles.



I've posted a reply to a different topic (a daily menu topic) but I feel the current topic would not be complete without the following information:

-----------

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef_stroganoff



> A 1912 recipe adds onions and tomato paste, and serves it with  crisp potato straws, which are considered the traditional side dish in  Russia.[2]





> [2]
> 
> Joyce Toomre, _ed._, _Classic Russian Cooking: Elena Molokhovets' A Gift to Young Housewives_, 1992; first edition of Molokhovets was 1861; the 1912 recipe mentioned be Toomre is in Alekandrova-Ignat'eva.


I  actually got this book from my public library and verified it was  exactly as described, that the editor (Toomre) quoted the 1912 recipe as  using potato straws (thin, crispy French fries, in my own words).

Not something I dreamed up. Something I read about, and tried, and totally works!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2012)

It may have been back in 1912, but nobody heard of "french Fries" during last 70 years or so.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 26, 2012)

Not French fries. Crisp potato straws. Any mention of "French fries" was my own modern interpretation of the side serving described in the 1912 recipe.

What would you call "crisp potato straws?"


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2012)

Shoestring potatoes?

I remember the ones in the can.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Shoestring potatoes?
> 
> I remember the ones in the can.



Yum. I remember those. I loved them. I wonder if they still make em...


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> Yum. I remember those. I loved them. I wonder if they still make em...


 
I've seen them in south Florida. The Cubans love these little burgers, guess we would call them sliders, that include the canned potato strings on the burger.

Although these guys use freshly fried shoe strings, I think the majority use the canned. Just like they claim "Authentic", we all know how that goes!

How to make Frita Cubana (Cuban Hamburgers) Easy Cuban and Spanish Recipes


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 27, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Not French fries. Crisp potato straws. Any mention of "French fries" was my own modern interpretation of the side serving described in the 1912 recipe.
> 
> 
> That is why I used the quotation marks. To underscore that I was using your expression. Nobody heard of string shoe or any other types of fancy potatoes accept plain boiled, or plain fried, or mashed potato. Nothing.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> That is why I used the quotation marks. To underscore that I was using your expression. Nobody heard of string shoe or any other types of fancy potatoes accept plain boiled, or plain fried, or mashed potato. Nothing.


You should read the book, Joyce Toomre, _ed._, _Classic Russian Cooking: Elena Molokhovets' A Gift to Young Housewives_, and particularly the approx. 100 page introduction where the translator discusses that the book refers to the food eaten mostly by the aristocrat class. The poor people, particularly during bad times, were lucky if they had any food at all let alone Beef Stroganoff served over crisp potato straws.

You must be a pretty old fellow to know what Russia was like in 1912. But really, you should get this book from your public library and read a few parts of it. _It is not a cookbook!_ It is more about history of a cuisine than anything else, and in fact most of the recipes are not really presented in usable form, particularly since they did not use measurements like we use in modern times, and even many of the ingredients were different in the 19th century (when the book first came out).


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2012)

You were the one who brought up 1912 or the quotation from 1912.  I didn't say anything about 1912 except quoting you.  I'm talking about modern times. And I do know about the book you are quoting from.  It has nothing to do with what has been going on in Russia during the last 70 years. We were talking about what was being served in Russia today, not 100 years ago. So go back and reread what you wrote and what the thread was meant to be about.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2012)

no problem, as long as we can get down to the issue at hand


----------

